# How long does it take.........



## E (May 7, 2002)

to receive TTOC information and tickets for the Burghley meet?

I know you must be busy with everyone joining, I sent my details/cheque off about the 25th May and have yet to hear

Didn't want to miss out if my stuff's gone missing

E


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Good question to ask!

The quick answer is that we will be assembling Membership packs, first copy of absoluTTe Â and Burghley tickets on the weekend 28/29th June and mailing them on Monday 30th. The first batch of merchandise orders are with the manufacturer (clothing) and should be mailed to you direct.

The reason for this short delay, is that as we are a brand new club (not at all connected to the old TTOC) we started out with zero in the bank. We therefore needed to make sure we had enough members signed up before committing ourself to the production costs of the first magazine. However we are well past that number now, the mag has gone to print and with TTOC.co.uk website live today we look forward to seeing a lot more of the hundreds of interested owners joining up! 
If you are interested in how the club is going and want to know more about the finances then come along to the AGM on Sat 12th July (4pm venue to be confirmed but will be in Peterborough or Stamford).

Louise Â ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> The first batch of merchandise orders are with the manufacturer (clothing) and should be mailed to you direct.


Do you know when these will be sent out? I'm hoping to receive my order before the Burghley meet.

Cheers
SBJ


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

me too - I'll see if Dave (the king of merchandise) can chase up!

L ;D


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

> to receive TTOC information and tickets for the Burghley meet?
> 
> I know you must be busy with everyone joining, I sent my details/cheque off about the 25th May and have yet to hear
> 
> ...


E

If you haven't received your membership pack yet, email me your name and postcode to [email protected] and I'll look into it for you.

If you have received it - ENJOY! ;D


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I've got my TTOC club pack, but am waiting for my merchandise order....


> The first batch of merchandise orders are with the manufacturer (clothing) and should be mailed to you direct.


Do you know when these will be sent out? I'm hoping to receive my order before the Burghley meet.

Cheers 
SBJ


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Got my tt keyring yesterday, looks very nice (the hole's a bit small though)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

scott you have im


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Davidg,

So do you (IM)

Scott.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> The first batch of merchandise orders are with the manufacturer (clothing) and should be mailed to you direct.


Any news on this?

Thanks
SBJ


----------

